
Wallbase: Wallpaper search engine - intull
http://wallbase.cc/
======
Bakkot
Wallbase is dying: see [1].

4walled.cc is a similar if much less polished service. Also see WallHaven.cc,
which some of Wallbase's staff is working to make Wallbase's new home.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/1tbux9/ysk_ab...](http://www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/1tbux9/ysk_about_wallbasecc_a_place_for_wallpapers/ce6g86j)

~~~
bberrry
Thank you for this post. I had noticed wallbase was stagnant but didn't know
there was a successor in the works. Thanks for pointing it out..

------
toyg
I'm wallpaper-obsessed and I recommend Kuvva
([http://www.kuvva.com](http://www.kuvva.com) ). It gives you curates bursts
of 7+ quality original wallpapers every week, on iOS and OSX, thanks to a
partnership with actual art galleries.

This said, I think there's still a niche for a website or app specialising in
new _minimalistic_ wallpapers. Also, I'd pay for a "wallpaper-on-demand"
service where one could order custom pics - I think photo websites like 500px
are missing a trick there.

~~~
coloncapitald
The site is beautiful but, unless I am missing something, I can only see a
preview of the wallpaper from the browser. I _have to_ have a mac or iphone.

~~~
toyg
Yeah, it's iOS+OSX only.

------
huskyr
A nice source of wallpapers are the 'Featured pictures' from Wikimedia
Commons:

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_da...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_day)

------
immigrantsheep
try desktoppr.co which syncs the wallpapers with your dropbox account. great
service and great selection of wallpapers. also thepaperwall.com

------
Log1x
who doesn't know about wallbase? lol

this is not news.

~~~
berrypicker
Since when are posts restricted to news?

